# My Six New V-Scape Terrariums



## IEatBugs (May 15, 2012)

Once again Wes has come through delivering 6 new vivs to me just moments ago. Thanks again Wes.

Just as the previous ones, these will again be replacing the last remaining top opening tanks I have on my racks. I look forward to sharing the progress with everyone. 

Here they are all lined up in the garage waiting for me.


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

Sweet vivs!!!! I can't wait to see them!!


Sent from my iPhone via Tapatalk


----------



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

Wes does great work...what are the dimensions?


----------



## IEatBugs (May 15, 2012)

tarbo96 said:


> Wes does great work...what are the dimensions?


Indeed he does. These are 15.5(w) x 23(d) x 18(h) and will go 3 to a shelf. I am going from 8 smaller tanks to 6 a little bit larger. Had to give a few things up but it will be better in the end for the frogs with more space.


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

You will do many wonderful vivs! I can't wait to see the pics!


----------



## IEatBugs (May 15, 2012)

Things are slow going with the new builds. I have one mostly completed and just about ready for planting. I was hoping to have at least one done before I left for vacation but that isn't going to happen at this point. Lots of work to do once I get back.

Here is what I have so far. The size is really working out nicely and I am excited to get some plants in.


----------



## IEatBugs (May 15, 2012)

I made it back and was able to get some planting started on one and the background and substrate in on another. I went ahead and transferred the powder blue pair into their new home. Here is where I sit right now.


----------



## IEatBugs (May 15, 2012)

I was able to work on the tanks a little and got a little bit accomplished. Here are a couple of pics of how they are sitting now.


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

how are you doing your backgrounds? Is it just cork flats with sphagnum pressed in the gaps?


----------



## MD_Frogger (Sep 9, 2008)

Who is Wes? His tanks look my nicer than this damn Protean tank I waited 4 months for. Hopefully he puts that guy out of business.


----------



## IEatBugs (May 15, 2012)

Wes is randommind on here and he does a great job. It doesn't take 4 months to get a tank built either. I would highly recommend him if you are able to make it happen.


----------



## IEatBugs (May 15, 2012)

carola1155 said:


> how are you doing your backgrounds? Is it just cork flats with sphagnum pressed in the gaps?


Hi Tom, yes it is just cork flats and sphagnum, and the planters on the sides are cork flats glued together since I don't have and rounds on hand.


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

IEatBugs said:


> Hi Tom, yes it is just cork flats and sphagnum, and the planters on the sides are cork flats glued together since I don't have and rounds on hand.


It looks good... I did something similar with cork and clay a while back but my clay mixture was off and its all cracked and whatnot. I've been debating whether or not to try again with clay or just go with this sphagnum method that a lot of people seem to be having success with. How long have you been doing it? how does it seem to hold up over time?


----------



## IEatBugs (May 15, 2012)

carola1155 said:


> It looks good... I did something similar with cork and clay a while back but my clay mixture was off and its all cracked and whatnot. I've been debating whether or not to try again with clay or just go with this sphagnum method that a lot of people seem to be having success with. How long have you been doing it? how does it seem to hold up over time?


I don't have any done this way for any real length of time but I know the cork holds up quite well and you could stuff more sphagnum in should it fall out. Once plants root onto the background it holds most of it in though.


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

gotcha... my concern was that the sphagnum would decay over time and open up spaces for the frogs to wedge themselves into. I keep mostly thumbnails so I just didnt wan't to end up losing any that got stuck back there somehow. Maybe I'll try it on a bigger frog's tank first.

thanks, keep up us updated as you go!


----------



## Buddysfrogs (Mar 29, 2012)

Well if they got back there they can find their way out lol. I would just wait until they came our and fill it in.
Buddy


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

Buddysfrogs said:


> Well if they got back there they can find their way out lol. I would just wait until they came our and fill it in.
> Buddy


I've heard plenty of stories about people finding dead frogs behind backgrounds... I think it can kinda have the same effect on them as a minnow trap if they get into the wrong situation. It's a risk I'd like to avoid if possible.


----------



## IEatBugs (May 15, 2012)

I get a little more accomplished each day. I bet I have spent at least $300 on plants in the last couple of months thinking I had enough to go between the new vivs...boy was I wrong lol. I think what I have will work out okay but these tanks are going to be somewhat sparsely planted and will just have to grow in. In the mean time I will just have to add tons and tons of leaf litter to give the frogs some cover.

Front view of the Nikita's new home. I will likely add a brom or two to fill in the upper void.









Side view









And here is where I will keep a group of green and white auratus. Again still needs more plants but it's a start.


----------



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

Come meet me in Tampa and I will take you to my plant spot.


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

Oh ho you have a plant spot?


Sent from my iPhone via Tapatalk


----------



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

Lol...yep. just found an orchid place too. In trouble.


----------



## srfdan (May 1, 2012)

Looks great so far! You really didn't waste any time filling those in!


----------



## IEatBugs (May 15, 2012)

Well I finished up the last of the tanks today and I am done for the most part. As soon as I pick up some more plants and add them in I will really be finished. Just have to find the right ones. 

The last three mostly completed.









And a view of all 6 in their new home.


----------



## Trickishleaf (Jun 29, 2012)

Looking good!


----------



## Brian317 (Feb 11, 2011)

Looks fantastic!!


----------



## MD_Frogger (Sep 9, 2008)

Man those custom vivs look clean!


----------

